# Aquascaping. How to create hills and keep rocks from sinking in sand?



## PhilZ (Mar 5, 2012)

In a DSB of 3" I don't' want the rocks 3" under the sand resting on the glass and don't want to place them on top as they will sink or roll over time. Is there anything I can use like egg crate or will egg crates created dead space??
Also how would one create hill without adding too much weight/sand? Or could I use something to create different levels instead of a hill?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i used ligth diffuser to make a slight hill in mine. You can see it in my journal in my sig.

The problem with making hills with sand is that over time they WILL flatten out. Period. Dont worry about adding weight to the tank, you CANT put enough weight into it to cause any harm to the tank itself.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Check out Fishbreath tank. He made mountains using the light diffusers.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Eggcrate is OK to put under the rocks, on the floor of the tank. Stack up the rocks so they are stable. You can glue them too, with aquarium putty or super glue if you want. I use expanding foam for some structures. It comes in black for ponds or the construction variety that is yellow-tan. 

Then put the sand in. Do not depend on the sand to hold the rocks stable or anything. The rocks must hold themselves. 

If you will have large fish that like to landscape their own home (mostly Cichlids) then definitely glue the rocks together. For most planted tanks, small fish this is optional.

That link has a lot more involved a project, really interesting!


----------

